

YC Feature Request: Going to page 2 - icey

This is a bit of a nitpick, but due to the way I use YC [1], when hitting the "more" link, I'll frequently get the "unknown or expired link" message.<p>I'm guessing it's either a session reset or something has changed in the matrix. Regardless, wouldn't it make more sense to make the "more" link be a relative pointer to whatever the next 25 items are in the story list <i>at that time</i>?<p>[1] I will open news.YC and leave it in the background, clicking on stories (or more frequently, going to directly to the commentary) when I have a minute or two to do so. This means it may be 30 minutes to 2 hours between when I first load the page to when I hit the "more" button.
======
icey
Just self-commenting here. It looks like this is being discussed at the arc
language forums as well:

<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=1760>

